# KA24E to KA24DE compatibilty???



## 2FRTYESSEX (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a KA24E which is burned out. I found a clean KA24DE. Which E components can I re-use on the DE? Do I have to get any new parts like ECU, fuel pump, radiator, alternator, a/c compressor, power steering, maf & ignitor?
I also found a $900 SR20DET, but was told it would be a more expensive swap. Also the KA's iron block is better for everyday driving in New York & better for future turbo system. should i stick to the KA24DE or go for the SR20DET???


----------



## 180typeX (Jun 25, 2006)

The neverending question. In MY opinion the SR20 is a better motor. I've seen the factory lower end support as much as 450 whp. It has more horsepower out of the box. The SR20 is an extremely stout motor so as far as everyday driving the SR20 will hold up fine. The only upside i see to the ka24de is it will most likely make more torque due to its long stroke but if you willing to spend the money the sr20 can be stroked out to 2.2L. Think about the money you are going to spend just to build the KA power up to the SR level. It's all about personal preference, do some reserch and decide what you want.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

180typeX said:


> The neverending question. In MY opinion the SR20 is a better motor. I've seen the factory lower end support as much as 450 whp. It has more horsepower out of the box. The SR20 is an extremely stout motor so as far as everyday driving the SR20 will hold up fine. The only upside i see to the ka24de is it will most likely make more torque due to its long stroke but if you willing to spend the money the sr20 can be stroked out to 2.2L. Think about the money you are going to spend just to build the KA power up to the SR level. It's all about personal preference, do some reserch and decide what you want.


actually the sr can be stroked to a 2.4. I've got an SR. If you can come up with the money to keep it running go for it, it won't let you down. If not, I suggest a KA. American engine, and parts are pretty easy to find for it, relatively cheap. I actually enjoy both engines. KA does have the low end torque not found in the SR, but the SR's fun factor is just so far up there, you can't help but smile.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW were going down this road again....Yall always forget tot mention if you have a spare 4-8k running around the SR is the best bet....If not you can get a used KA for like 300-1000 still in really good shape.... And yet you didnt answer the guys question

Yes a KA24e and DE are really close...the ECU is different and parts of the wiring harness...I would venture to guess the starter is the same and the alternator....I am not sure of the other parts....Dont let anyone fool you into thinking an SR swap is a as cheap and B as easy to do as a KA24e for KA24DE....These are much much more compatable.. That is my 2 cents


----------



## 2FRTYESSEX (Jul 3, 2006)

*custom AVATAR*



Trippen said:


> WOW were going down this road again....Yall always forget tot mention if you have a spare 4-8k running around the SR is the best bet....If not you can get a used KA for like 300-1000 still in really good shape.... And yet you didnt answer the guys question
> 
> Yes a KA24e and DE are really close...the ECU is different and parts of the wiring harness...I would venture to guess the starter is the same and the alternator....I am not sure of the other parts....Dont let anyone fool you into thinking an SR swap is a as cheap and B as easy to do as a KA24e for KA24DE....These are much much more compatable.. That is my 2 cents[/QUOT
> 
> *Totally off the subject but, how do you put up a custom AVATAR????*


----------



## 2FRTYESSEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Well ladies & gentlemen, I am proud to say that I went with SR20DET. It was a little costly but I am satisfied, anything for my baby. I will keep the progress posted and thanks for all your help & suggestions.


----------

